# Bluegrass Stockyards Destroyed by fire



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.wkyt.com/content/news/Massive-fire-reported--367101161.html?device=tablet&c=y


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tough loss for those folks....bad to hear


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is just plain sad. They sell a lot of cattle. If this had happened during the week it could have been much worse. glad no human lives were lost.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Where will folks go now to sell cattle kyfred?

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Stockyards at Paris Ky is just east of there. Haven't been there for a while. Bluegrass Stockyards has other locations.not sure it would be worth it for us being a smaller producer right now to haul the extra miles to sell there. Hopefully they will rebuild


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am suspicious! Miles City sale barn burned in May I believe. Another had a fire in central Montana in July but I can't remember the town. Then in September a sale barn burned in Watertown, South Dakota. Have I missed any? Is there a fire bug from peta on the loose?


----------

